# All New Props for 2012



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

In addition to working on the electronics projects, I have spent some time building props this year. Here's a short video showing some of what I've got done for this year so far.






There are more detailed videos of each of the builds on my YouTube channel at http://www.youtube.com/user/halstaff?feature=mhee


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Very nice! I like the Ouja Board, it runs smoothly and I like the Striking Snake. I hope you pass out diapers at the beginning of your haunt. I think some people might be needing them. Cool props!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You've been a busy bee

The moving eye bust is such a neat effect. It's simply concave, yes?


----------



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

Great job on all of them!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

LOVE your striking snake. That is going to scare a lot of people!! Great work!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Oh Wow! Halstaff, where to begin? All of your props are fantastic, I love the striking snake that you had posted before, and I really love the pop ups and the haunted oujia board, and the frame for the flying witch.....but my FAVORITE? The Grandfather Clock, it is so cool. I love the spinning clock hands but the ghoul hiding inside the clock? That was a stroke of genius! I LOVE IT! Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You have been very busy and all your props are wicked cool!


----------



## mys197gt (Jul 7, 2010)

Love the ouija board and the clock! Well done


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow! I can't believe everything you've gotten done already this year. I'm still in the thinking stage. I really admire all you've done.


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

U have been busy! Love em all and appreciate your work! thx for sharing!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wow! wow! wow! love everything; and especially love the grandfather clock. wasn't expecting the door to open. great scare!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I couldn't have done it without all the great people here.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

holy frijoles!! You are Crazy Productive! Nice work.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Fangtastic! Love it all but especially the striking snake, grandfather clock and the Ouija board. I was just thinking of doing something similar to a witch board for my fortune section of my carnivale. Well done!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow, you have been busy! Lots of great props!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Love the snake. I have the same one I bought last year. I'd be very interested in some info on how you rigged it to strike/ pneumatic equipment you used, psi, etc.. 
Everything looks great, you darn over-achiever you!!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

For more info on the snake build, check out this video - 



If you have any questions or I missed something in the video, please let me know and I'll do my best to answer your questions.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You've been a busy man. I hang my head in shame for my one completed prop so far this year.  All the props look great, I really like how the clock turned out.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow...you have definitely been busy this year! I am jealous of all the projects you've gotten done/in progress, etc. They are all fantastic, and I'm not sure which one I like the best. I'm thinking I'm leaning towards the grandfather clock though - it's great.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Here's the latest project


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like how the local crows did their part to add atmosphere to your video, halstaff


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Those are amazing! Snake, grandfather clock, etc... so many! How do you do it?

Are you a millionaire that can spent his time on haunting?! 

Bravo! Great stuff!


----------

